# The Pill and your Libido...?



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

How many of you women have LD AND are on the pill? 

How many of you found your drive after coming off of the pill? How long did it take to get back?


----------



## mestalla guy (Mar 20, 2012)

My gf went on the pill and since then her sex drive has been lower for sure, I read a post on here not so long ago from a women who said her sex drive went nuts after she came off them, I wonder if there is a link
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife got a few pimples and held more water on pills, so she would stop after a few months. Our pill was "pull out and aim". Never missed once, never had an accident.

Lucky I suppose, or I just have extraordinary control and aim.

- Marksmen Aristotle

She has her tubes tied now though because Marksmen Aristotle was tired of having to play sniper in the bedroom and just wanted to sloth it out for the rest of our lives. 

- Retired Marksmen Aristotle


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a fairly common problem with hormonal BC methods for women. Each woman responds differently to the different combinations of hormones found in each different type of BC. The trick is supposed to be finding a good doctor that can help you find the right combo for your body that delivers the least side effects. In my experience this is largely done through trial and error, and it takes a lot of proactive searching on the part of the woman too. A lot of woman accept the side effects of BC such as low drive ...I don't know if they are unaware of how to fix the problem or just don't place a high value on sex to begin with...everyone is different.

In my life B.C. (before children) I spent years working with the doctor to try different pills that would help me with this issue. I knew that I normally had a pretty healthy sex drive and felt like it was zapped with the pills. I tried various different kinds (each one got 9 months to a year test period), and never found one that made me feel normal. In a twist of fate, H and I got pregnant anyway while I was on birth control which stopped my journey in its tracks. I then attempted to go back on pills immediately after giving birth, only to get pregnant a second time at 8 weeks post partum again on pills. After my second child was born the doctor and I discussed why pills failed as a birth control method and we believe that I am immune to them (rare but happens). 

At that point if birth control wasn't going to offer me protection against pregnancy why take it and put myself through the misery? I refused all birth control and have been free of it for two years now. My husband plays the "Marksmen " or uses condoms. We are ok with an accidental PG should it happen. I feel great and definitely feel like I have a normal drive for my age now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My normal drive is what I would describe as mid-range. I'm the LD partner in my marriage, but left to my own devices I prefer sex maybe 2-3 times a week. What I found was that on the right pill, my hormone levels were normalized and I felt great - better than my baseline normal. I had fewer migraines, retained less water, had better skin, had more energy, my mood was somewhat elevated and I slept better at night. I don't know that the pill actually did anything to boost my drive, but feeling good helped me feel more interested in actually having sex. 

Of course, all the not-right-for-me pills I tried over the course of about 2.5 years before I found the right one were pretty disastrous - mood swings, insomnia, depression, racing thoughts, nausea, increased migraines, weight gain, breakthrough bleeding, bloating, acne, even a racing heart beat, dizzyness and fainting. My libido didn't seem to be particularly lower, but feeling bad certainly made me less interested in having sex.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

funny story... with the issues my wife and i have been having... one being low physical frequency (or should i say low "desire" from her for me - we still connect, but she's not normally into it). Anyway, i asked the misses to get off the pills, as I knew that was a common issue with people on the pill, that girls drive seems to hit the floor... my wife's... ended up being no drive. i committed to wrapping it up all the time (makes me last longer anyway, so it's a good thing)

so it's been a week since she's off (in her "time" of the month"  ), and she tells me yesterday that around 10AM, while at work, she thought it would have been nice to have a lunch time "get together" that day. never once would i have thought i would hear this from her. it's just not "her", but she's been on the pill ever since we got married, so that makes sense. for the first time i can recall in years, she actually wanted me. i thought that was the best feeling in the world. 

and to think it was some stupid pill - i can't wait to see what her drive looks like in a few weeks. 

now granted, going from a 0% drive to a 1% drive (just a comment about a feeling) doesn't seem like a big deal to you, but it's 100% improvement  

i wonder how many other men are dealing with LD spouses that are LD because of that darned pill.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

well, things are slowly coming together. I highly recommend to the guys out there that aren't satisfied with their SO LD - just wrap it up.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> How many of you women have LD AND are on the pill?
> 
> How many of you found your drive after coming off of the pill? How long did it take to get back?


Took BCP during my 20's (I am late 40's now). Had no idea that it could dampen a woman's libido, but mine did fall off a cliff while I was on it. Caused a lot of problems during the early years of our marriage.

Went off it after 5 years to try for our first baby, and it was like night and day in every way - it took a few months to get things totally back (e.g., it used to make me feel kind of 'foggy' and 'flat' emotionally), but some things were noticeably back the first month (e.g., stronger libido, better lubrication).

I know that BCP can sometimes help women regulate very irregular cycles, but since it suppresses ovulation and flatlines your hormones, it usually does nothing good for your libido long term.

My recommendation is to never use any type of hormonal BC method if at all possible.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

The doctor put my x wife on BC pills before we were marries to regulate her cycle; she had a terrible time each month. Her sex drive was never high. During our divorce, there were women who told me they thought that being on the pill so long was affecting her emotionally and contributing to her wanting a divorce. One woman told me that she went through a period where she "didn't care if her husband took another breath." She got off the pill, and within a few months, slowly returned to her normal self. 

My x seemed to think this was nonsense, and she called her doctor, and she also seemed to think it was nonsense; that didn't help any. A couple of our friends begged her to try getting off the pill and see what happened before getting a divorce, but she wasn't willing to try it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I used the pill for no more than a month after giving birth. It was awful. I'm normally HD, and this thing sucked my libido within a week...I was asexual for 3 weeks or so. I stopped the pill and my libido was back within 3 days.

Haven't taken the pill since. H got snipped. lol. I have to have desire for sex.


----------

